# Make 100 squats. Are you in pain?



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This is now a slav squat thread!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not that much pain, but I cry like a baby mere seconds into a wall squat.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I might have to check my shorts if I try that.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

100 squats? No problem. 30+ jump squats on the other hand...And as Lil Sebastian said, wall sits are hellish too. 2 minutes in I start shaking like a leaf.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Those aren't full squats. Anybody could do a hundred of those.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

I did the squat challenge in April. I have well developed gluteus maximum muscles now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm...squats...butts...












creasy said:


> Those aren't full squats. Anybody could do a hundred of those.


I would be dead by 50. Some of us are extremely out of shape. :b


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> 100 squats? No problem. 30+ jump squats on the other hand...And as Lil Sebastian said, wall sits are hellish too. 2 minutes in I start shaking like a leaf.


Bet you love burpees too :twisted


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Bet you love burpees too :twisted


Oh god. I do love them. They're horrible.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel the burn towards the end, but i'm not in pain afterwards - I do squats regularly. I feel it more in my thighs than my butt.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

creasy said:


> Those aren't full squats. Anybody could do a hundred of those.


Those are full squats. Deep squats aren't good for your knees.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

nubly said:


> Those are full squats. Deep squats aren't good for your knees.


Actually, they're better for your knees than parallel squats. It puts less pressure on the patella and surrounding tendons. Deep squats can kill your back if you're not flexible enough though.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Bet you love burpees too :twisted


Oh, _hell_ no. That **** hurts.

100 squats? No problem. 100 burpees? Death.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I avoid physical exertion are all costs.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Squats progression:


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Is there are way to do a facepalm without posting that stupid picture of Picard? Manly legs? :no


----------

